# cost to own an inground pool



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a friend ask me what it cost monthly to have a swimming pool in my yard, I said really not much I just do not know - my pool is about 20,000 gallons and requires some water each month which we get 10000 gallons each month included on our water bill for 45.00. The chemicals are probly about 18.00 month and I have no idea what the elect cost to run the pump 8 hrs a day. So my question is what does it cost to run a horse and a half pool pump 8 hrs a day. And yes I know rates vary but some of you engineers will have an average for this question.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Copied from Google

Assuming your electrical cost is 13.5 cents/KWh and your 1.5 HP pump is using 1.5 KWs /hour, that's 20 cents per hour. If you run your pump for 8 hours a day, that's $1.60 per day or $48 /month.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*pool cost*

I have a 17,000 gal pool and this is what I can share with you from my experience. Total pump run time will vary with the season, you will run longer during the summer and shorter during the winter. During July and August I am running my pump on high for 8hrs per day and 4hrs on low for a total of 12 hrs per day. This will shorten up as temps cool and threat for algae growth lessens. On average my pool has impacted my electric bill 45.00 to 60.00 per month. Chemical use will depend on the acidity or alkalinity of your water. I am on well water and my water is really alkaline. Therefore in addition to weekly chlorine treatment, I have to stay on top of the ph as well. I spend about 25.00-35.00 minimum per month dependent on weather. Summer heat will burn the chlorine off quicker and thus you will have to use it more frequently. All in all, my grand kids love the pool and swim pretty much every day. My wife and I consider it money well spent.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm running two pumps - skimmer and cleaner (Polaris). So roughly double the cost.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought 30.00 month was about right with a newer pump


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I've had a 23k gal pool for the last 15 years. I'm guessing the $50-65 / month for electricity, and $25/month for chemicals. Add another $25/month for various repairs during the year - Polaris, hoses, brush, net, light, etc. One year we put in the saltwater pool treatment, but we took it out after 2 or 3 years as the cell was unreliable. After 15 years, we replaced the filter, heater, and regrouted the pool so those costs must be factored in. From what I'm told by the admiral, getting 15 years from these items is long life, usually 5 - 8 years. Still have the original pumps.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

My pool is a little over 20k gallons. I run a 1.5 hp main pump and a 3/4 hp polaris booster pump. I would estimate that my cost for elec., shock, water, acid is around 80-100.00 / month

Now the dang repairs that come along with having a 10 yr old pool.... SMH


----------



## bhoffmaster (Dec 4, 2014)

I think you are way low on your chemicals cost. Of course it all depends on how much the pool gets used, but if you have kids in the summer time, you could easily use $100 per month. You will also need to run the pool motor more than 8 hours a day in the summer. My thoughts based on my experience with several pools over several years.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

19,000 gallons
$800 per year chemicals
$400 per year electricity
$1200 per year property tax

~$200 per month.


----------

